# Hello!



## Lukedog (Nov 18, 2015)

I have been a registered user for a few months now. I have been reading some of the threads and the posted comments, but I think it's time I posted my story and get my own advice for you all. I will do so in a few days. A little background -- I am 49, will be 50 in one month; my husband is 55. We have one grown son (age 20) and he does still live at home. We have been married 21 years. We both work outside the home. I have always worked; I was never a SAHM. The last 10 years of our marriage have gone down hill and I believe coming here to TAM and getting some advice may be my last resort. See you all in a few!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Lukedog said:


> I have been a registered user for a few months now. I have been reading some of the threads and the posted comments, but I think it's time I posted my story and get my own advice for you all.* I will do so in a few days. * A little background -- I am 49, will be 50 in one month; my husband is 55. We have one grown son (age 20) and he does still live at home. We have been married 21 years. We both work outside the home. I have always worked; I was never a SAHM. The last 10 years of our marriage have gone down hill and I believe coming here to TAM and getting some advice may be my last resort. *See you all in a few!*


 Hi @Lukedog

We have seen you in other threads and by now you have seen the type of help and advice offered.

No pressure LD. Are you ready to tell your story?


----------

